# Fermer couvercle MAC,et garder écran externe allumé?



## portet (26 Novembre 2011)

@font-face {   font-family: "Arial"; }@font-face {   font-family: "&#65325;&#65331; &#26126;&#26397;"; }@font-face {   font-family: "Cambria Math"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0cm 0cm 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: Arial; }.MsoChpDefault { font-family: Cambria; }div.WordSection1 { page: WordSection1; } 

Bonjour les amis,
  J'ai 1 problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre et j'aimerais vous le soumettre.
               J'ai  un MacBook pro 17 pouces, OS X léopard.
  Lorsque je suis chez moi je branche dessus 1 grand écran externe, en l'occurrenceun LG.
  Il est branché sur la prise DisPlay de mon Mac, avec 1 adaptateur en SUBD15 VGA.
               Or quand je ferme le couvercle du MacBook pro, puisque je ne me sers pas de son écran à ce moment-là,  malheureusement, en même temps ,l'écran externe s'éteint également.
              Et tout à fait par hasard depuis l'achat de mon ordi, je n'avais pas ce problème.
  Cela est arrivé inopinément, je ne sais pas pourquoi ça marchait, et je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi ça ne marche plus !
                Bien sûr j'ai consulté les préférences des 2 moniteurs, et activé la recopie vidéo.
  Sur la fenêtre correspondant à l'écran de l'ordi il y a marqué : résolution utile 1440 × 900, ce qui est la résolution maximale de mon écran externe.
               Sur la fenêtre de l'écran externe la résolution 1440 par 900 est également activée.
  Le taux de rafraîchissement sur l'écran externe est de 75 Hz.
  Quand je ferme l'ordi ,l'écran externe se rallume un peu mais fait 3 ou 4 flashes-apparitions de portions d'images puis s'éteint .
  Si je laisse le Mac ouvert ,l'écran externe marche parfaitement .
  Et bien sûr aussi j'ai essayé d'autres taux de rafraîchissement, mais malheureusement rien n'y fait.
  Quelqu'un a-t-il une astuce ?
  Bien cordialement merci à tous !


----------



## Deejay-Joe (26 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu ferme l'écran de ton mac branche un clavier et souris externe et le chargeur du mac .

Quand tu a fermé ton mac tu n'a qu'a le réveiller appuyant sur une touche du clavier 
Pour info l'écran externe ne fonctionne que sur la 9600gt et comme tu a un mac de 2009 le changement de carte graphique dois ce faire en fermant la session ou  gfx card statut serais encore mieux dans ton cas comme sa pas obligé de fermé la session


----------



## Aozera (26 Novembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Pour info l'écran externe ne fonctionne que sur la 9600gt et comme tu a un mac de 2009 le changement de carte graphique dois ce faire en fermant la session ou  gfx card statut serais encore mieux dans ton cas comme sa pas obligé de fermé la session



Heu, non.


----------



## portet (27 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous deux, mais comme je le précisais dans mon texte, en fait depuis 2009 tout marchait parfaitement, et pourtant je n'ai pas changé de carte graphique entre-temps. 
 je procède bien sûr comme tu le dis : brancher souris et clavier secteur etc. Et effectivement lorsque je  d'après la barre d'espace , mon écran externe s'éveillait. Désormais ce n'est plus le cas.
Vous avez fait votre possible et merci quand même, mais bon en tout cas ce n'est pas une histoire de cartes graphiques, et si je  posais la question, c'était juste au cas où il y aurait une petite manoeuvre cachée quelque part dans les préférences   qui m'aurait échappé. Bien cordialement et merci à vous
Jacques


----------



## Deejay-Joe (27 Novembre 2011)

tu a essayer de changer les câble ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

essayes 2 choses:

1/ qd ton mac est fermé mets lui un USB et retires là au bout de quelques secondes 
2/ appuis sur le bouton lateral du clavier (sur la droite) qd le mac est fermé


----------



## portet (28 Novembre 2011)

OK Collard Gaule ! merci pour ton aide, les manoeuvres que tu me décris servent effectivement a réveiller l'écran externe, comme cela se produit simplement en tapant  La barre d'espace. Malheureusement,  l'écran externe clignote 2, 3 fois, en montrant 1 image tronquée, ainsi qu'un entrelacement de lignes. Ce phénomène ressemble à 1 problème de synchronisation de rafraîchissement, c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle  j'avais essayé  de changer cette fréquence, mais rien n'y fait. 
 Si je rouvre le MacBook pro, après cet essai d'activer l'écran externe, l'écran du MacBook pro reste éteint, jusqu'à ce que je débranche la  prise display puis que je  la rebranche.
Alors  l'écran du Mac s'allume, et l'écran externe également, dans de parfaites conditions.
Mais malheureusement je dois laisser  Le Mac ouvert pour que tout continue à fonctionner correctement.
 Bien cordialement
 Jacques


----------



## haithamjuniors (6 Mars 2012)

bonsoir a tous 
mon prob et dans ce genre.. jai un MacBook pro snow leopard, jai brancher une écran externe compac TFT5010 , mé pas avec un adaptateur mé un simple cable , ( lécran copmpac a une sortie comme celle de mac ) alor lécran externe apré le démarrage avec le logo COMPAQ affiche " going to sleep" pourtant mon mac capte une deuxième écran dans le pref monitor.. quelqun peut m'aidez ... et mercie d'avence.


----------



## Raphael B. (15 Septembre 2013)

En fait, sous mountain Lion,  la solution n'est pas compliqué. Pour les autres versions, je ne saurais pas vous dire.

Sous ML, donc, il suffit ( et c'est très important) de brancher le Macbook sur secteur.
En suite, aller dans les préférences de comportement de la batterie et de cocher :* réactiver lors des accès réseaux *

Vous le branchez sur secteur, activez le chose que je viens de dire. Il n'y a plus qu'a fermer le capot, avec un périphérique bluetooth connecté évidement, et zou.

Bien Cordialassement


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2013)

Raphael B. a dit:


> En fait, sous mountain Lion,  la solution n'est pas compliqué. Pour les autres versions, je ne saurais pas vous dire.
> 
> Sous ML, donc, il suffit ( et c'est très important) de brancher le Macbook sur secteur.
> En suite, aller dans les préférences de comportement de la batterie et de cocher :* réactiver lors des accès réseaux *
> ...



Oui mais, le message date du 26/11/2011 et la dernière réponse du 06/03/2012. Depuis le problème a du être résolu.


----------

